# Video Problem with Optoma TH1060P (vertical bands)



## psmith (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi,

I have an Optoma TH1060P which was working great and then all of the sudden, when I turn it on, the screen appears in bands. The background color is blue, so the effect on the screen is just vertical blue stripes. The menu appears in bands as well. This occurs without any input so I know that it's not a source issue from a computer. 

I've attached a picture of the screen (i know it's not the best photo but it does demonstrate the blue banding and the menu garbling) and would appreciate any help in determining what the issue may be. Perhaps the bulb? I know it is a single bulb projector so I would assume that it would either be working or burnt out. There are 327 hours on the bulb as counted in the menu. The projector is mounted about 18 feet from the ground so before I pull it down or replace the bulb, I wanted to check to see if someone has seen a similar screen and what the resolution may be.









thanks for any help you can provide,
Patrick


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

My guess would be a bad DMD chip or the DMD board. Likely not going to be available as parts, and likely cost prohibitive to have them repair it. Call Optoma and see what an estimate will cost.


----------

